# On a scale of hedgehog cake...



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm a 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm feeling like a 5


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2019)

Well! - I feel quite mellow, so more like the older hedgehog cakes where the prickles were represented by rows of chocolate buttons - and MY personal hedge pig certainly doesn't bare her teeth - not like ANY of those shown above!


----------

